# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ

## ALESTA

Καλη σας μερα 

Εχω μια κεραμικη εστια κουζινας ZANUSSI ανω παγκου και το ενα ματι δεν αναβει καθολου{το πισω αριστερα}.
Πηρα με το πολυμετρο και βλεπω οτι στα ακρα της αντιστασεως δεν μετραω τα 220-240  VOLT.
Αρα συμπερανα οτι το προβλημα ειναι μαλλον απο την πλακετα.
Στην πλακετα πανω δεν φαινεται τουλαχιστον οπτικα να ειναι κατι καμμενο.Τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να δω?Μια φωτογραφια της πλακετας θα ηταν χρησιμη?Αυτη η πλακετα επισκευαζεται?Αξιζει τον κοπο?Η πρεπει να αγορασω μια αλλη?Ειμαι και σε επαρχια και υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη δυσκολια.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σας

----------


## nyannaco

Είναι με διακόπτες αφής; Ναι, ανέβασε φωτο της πλακέτας.
Α, και δώσε και το μοντέλο.

----------


## ALESTA

Να και οι φωτογραφίες.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πηρα με το πολυμετρο και βλεπω οτι στα ακρα της αντιστασεως δεν μετραω τα 220-240 VOLT.


Και πριν τον θερμοστάτη? (δεν έχεις ρεύμα?)

----------


## ALESTA

Καλη σου μερα

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα ο θερμοστατης που ειναι επειδη δεν ξερω?
Αν μου πης θα το μετρησω

----------


## nyannaco

Διονύση, στην πρώτη από τις τρεις φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται ότι ο ηλεςκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής CP08 είναι ψιλοφουσκωμένος, σαν να έχει καμπυλώσει από πάνω. Είναι όμως κάθετα τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία, και δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Είναι όντως έτσι; Μπορείς να βγάλεις μία υπό γωνία, ώστε να φαίνεται καθαρά η πάνω μεριά του;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι φουσκωμένος ο πυκνωτής , αλλά στην περιφέρεια με το καπάκι του πυκνωτή μου φαίνεται έβγαλε εκχυμώσεις (τι είναι εκείνο το πορτοκαλί πράγμα επάνω στον πυκνωτή? )

----------


## konman

Βγαλε την πλακετα και δες αν εχει ψυχρες κολλησεις στα ρελε.

----------


## ALESTA

αυτές;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αλλα ο θερμοστατης που ειναι επειδη δεν ξερω?
> Αν μου πης θα το μετρησω


Δεν είδες τάση λες πάνω στην αντίσταση (δες φωτό δηλαδή στο Α+Β ) επειδή εγώ σε ρώτησα "πριν τον θερμοστάτη" εννοούσα να δεις μεταξύ Α+Γ . 
Επειδή όμως το έλυσες και δεν είναι καλό να παίζεις με τα ρεύματα απλά εξέτασε για "συνέχεια της επαφής" μεταξύ Β+Γ . Αν έχεις συνέχεια εκεί . τότε καλώς ψάχνουμε στην περιοχή πλακέτας .







> και το ενα ματι δεν αναβει καθολου{το πισω αριστερα}


Στην φωτογραφία στο #9 πιο μάτι είναι?

----------


## ALESTA

Καλη σας μερα

Λοιπον εκανα κατι αλλο.
Εβγαλα τα καλωδια απο το ματι που εχει προβλημα.{το πισω αριστερα στην #9}
Ανοιγω το ματι και μετραω την τασι πανω στα καλωδια ,δηλαδη στην εξοδο της πλακετας.
Εκει βρισκω 220-240 volt{το πολυμετρο μου ειναι δυστυχως παλιας σχολης και οχι ηλεκρονικο}
Αρα βγαζω συμπερασμα οτι η πλακετα ειναι σωστη αφου βγαζει σωστη τασι.
Μετα παω και μετραω ωμικα πλεον το ματι {χωρις καλωδια πανω}και βλεπω οτι δεν εχει  καμμια αντισταση.
Παω σε αλλο ματι και ωμικα βλεπω οτι δειχνει αντισταση.
Αρα το δικο μου συμπερασμα ειναι οτι εχει προβλημα το ματι.
Τα λεω σωστα η κανω καποιο λαθος?
Το κακο ειναι οτι ο θερμοστατης ειναι ενωμενος με το ματι.
Ετσι φοβαμαι να τον βγαλω εκτος μηπως κανω ζημια.
Στην ουσια μετραω το κυκλωμα μαζι με τον θερμοστατη{και στα δυο ματια που εκανα μετρηση.}
Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να απομονωσω τον θερμοστατη.
Μηπως αυτα τα δυο πανε πακετο?
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
Ελπιζω να σας εδωσα μια πληρη εικονα.

----------


## stefos1

βαλε τα καλώδια επανω άναψε το μάτι και μέτρα στο Α-Β και στο Α-Γ και πες μας που βλέπεις τάση ,αν βλέπεις τάση στο Α-Γ και όχι στο Α-Β τότε ο θερμότατης έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## ALESTA

Ενταξει θα το μετρησω εκει που μου λετε.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι αν ο θερμοστατης ειναι ενσωματομενος με το ματι.
Δηλαδη αν παει πακετο ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι προβλημα θερμοστατη η οχι θα πρεπει να παρω ολο το συστημα.
Δεν εχω ανοιξη αλλη φορα κεραμικη κουζινα και δεν γνωριζω στο εμποριο πως πουλανε τα κεραμικα ματια.
Αν τα πουλανε πακετο η παει ανεξαρτητο το ενα απο το αλλο.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## stefos1

Οκ τσεκαρε από εδώ http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...q324jk4q8arji6

----------


## ALESTA

Ενταξει και σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ALESTA

Τελικά άλλαξα το μάτι και είναι όλα έντάξει ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες σας.και σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για την βοηθεια σας..
Παρατήρησα φυσικά πρίν το αλλάξω οτι ήτανε κομμενο το σύρμα {αντίσταση}σε ενα σημείο.
Αν δεν εβαζα μεγενθυτικό φακό δεν θα το έβλεπα{ειμαι και μεγαλος σε ηλικία  βλεπετε}
Τώρα ομως προεκυψε άλλο προβλημα με την κουζινα και μου το είπε η γυναίκα μου.
Παρατήρησε οτι στο ματι το διπλο που είναι μπροστά αριστερά το εξής φαινόμενο.
Οταν αναβει το μεσα ματι δουλευει κανονικά.
Οταν ομως βαλη την χύτρα ταχυτητος και δουλεύη και το εξω μάτι συγχρονως με το μέσα να δήτε τι παρατηρεί.
Αρχιζουνε να ανοιγοκλείνουνε και τα δύο ματια{εστιες}με ενα ρυθμό 6 δευτερολεπτων.
Δηλαδή μετράει μεχρι το 6 και τα δύο ματια αναβουνε.
Μετράει παλι μέχρι το 6 και τα δύο ματια¨{συγχρόνως}σβύνουνε.
Ετσι η χύτρα δεν προλαβάινει να ζεστάνη και να αρχίση να γυρίζει η βαλβιδα βρασμου.
Καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν είναι θέμα αντιστάσεων γιατί και οι δύο ανάβουνε κανονικά.
Μήπως είναι θεμα θερμοστάτη?
Το ματι εχει τρια καλωδια με χρωματα κιτρινο -πρασινο-κοκκινο{φωτογραφια #9}
Το κιτρινο πρασινο ειναι για το μεσα ματι{μικροτερο}
Ειναι και το ματι αυτο το μικρο που δεν χρησιμοποιειται καθολου.
Στην πραγματικοτητα μας ενδιαφερει το εξω ματι το μεγαλο που εχει πλατια βαση.
Και μαλιστα σκεφτομαι μηπως θα ειναι καλυτερα αν μπορεσω να θεσω σε λειτουργια συγχρονως και τα δυο μαζι.
Πραγμα που δεν μπορω τωρα διοτι σβηνει το συστημα.

----------


## stefos1

Λογικα θα μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις φάσεις στο μάτι οπότε αντί να ανάβει πρώτα το μικρό να ανάβει πρώτα το μεγάλο οπότε το μικρό θα είναι κλειστό , από την άλλη θα μπορούσες να κανείς μια γέφυρα στη φάση από το μικρό μάτι στο μεγάλο οπότε θα ανάβουν και τα 2 μαζί .
Δες όμως τα ρελε στη πλακέτα είναι τα ίδια αμπερ και για τα 2 μάτια !! Αν ναι πιστεύω πως γίνετε και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οταν ομως βαλη την χύτρα ταχυτητος και δουλεύη και το εξω μάτι συγχρονως με το μέσα να δήτε τι παρατηρεί.
> Αρχιζουνε να ανοιγοκλείνουνε και τα δύο ματια{εστιες}με ενα ρυθμό 6 δευτερολεπτων.
> Δηλαδή μετράει μεχρι το 6 και τα δύο ματια αναβουνε.
> Μετράει παλι μέχρι το 6 και τα δύο ματια¨{συγχρόνως}σβύνουνε.
> Ετσι η χύτρα δεν προλαβάινει να ζεστάνη και να αρχίση να γυρίζει η βαλβιδα βρασμου.
> Καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν είναι θέμα αντιστάσεων γιατί και οι δύο ανάβουνε κανονικά.
> Μήπως είναι θεμα θερμοστάτη?


Το νέο πρόβλημα που έχεις τώρα με την μεγάλη εστία δεν το είχες πριν να αλλάξεις την άλλη εστία? τώρα έγινε?

Δεν μου φαίνεται για πρόβλημα θερμοστάτη (δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω λόγω τον 6 δευτερολέπτων και δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει τέτοιες άμεσες αποκρίσεις) μπας και συμβαίνει κάτι στην πλακέτα ή στράβωσες κατά λάθος κάποια καλώδια μεταξύ τους.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το διαπιστώσει αν μετράς το ρεύμα πριν τον θερμοστάτη και μετά τον θερμοστάτη για να δει τι συμβαίνει

----------


## ALESTA

Ο καθε θερμοστατης δεν ειναι οπως στα σχεδια με τους θερμοστατες που μου στελνετε.
Σε ολα τα ματια ειναι με δυο ακροδεκτες.
Θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες να τις δητε.
Το προβλημα υπηρχε απο οτι καταλαβα απο την γυναικα μου.
Πηρε τηλεφωνο την Αντιπροσωπεια και της ειπανε οτι ετσι ειναι απο κατασκευης τα ματια.
Αλλα επειδη δεν δουλευει η χυτρα σε αυτο το ματι αναγκαζεται να βαζη το πισω δεξια ματι{#9}
Εγω μετραω στην εισοδο του ματιου και εχω 230 VOLT.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πηρε τηλεφωνο την Αντιπροσωπεια και της ειπανε οτι ετσι ειναι απο κατασκευης τα ματια.


Αυτό σας είπανε? δεν το περίμενα να δουλεύει με τέτοιον τρόπο π.χ. 6 δευτερόλεπτα αναμμένο και 6 σβηστό . Αυτό που φανταζόμουν ήταν να λειτουργεί η 1η και η 2η αντίσταση (σε μόνιμη βάση και σταθερά) και όταν ξεπεράσει όριο , να σβήσει μόνο η μια από τις 2 και όχι και οι 2 μαζί όπως λες . και μάλιστα με τρελά νούμερα ανά 6 δευτερόλεπτα. 



> Εγω μετραω στην εισοδο του ματιου και εχω 230 VOLT.


Για περισσότερο από 6 δευτερόλεπτα? ... και πως εξηγείται το ότι σβήνει ανά 6 δευτερόλεπτα . μήπως κάτι συμβαίνει και με αυτήν την αντίσταση (σκασμένη σε σημείο που δεν φαίνεται όπως η άλλη που άλλαξες).

----------


## ALESTA

Εβγαλα το κεραμικο γιαλι και κανω την εξης μετρηση.
Ανοιγω και τα δυο ματια{μεσα και εξω}
Και τα δυο ματια ανβουνε κανονικα .
Μετραω στα ακρα του ματιου στα καλωδια κιτρινο και πρασινοΔηλαδη το ενα ακρο του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και το αλλο στο κιτρινο και στο πρασινο{εναλαξ}
Μετραω 230 VOLT και στο κιτρινο καλωδιο και στο πρασινο.
Αρχιζω να μετραω τωρα απο την ωρα που εχουνε αναψει τα ματια.
Μετραω απο το 1 εως το 80 περιπου{με αργο ρυθμο}
Μολις φτασω στο 80 τα δυο ματια σβηνουνε αμεσως{ακουω και ενα τακ που μαλον ειναι η ο ρελες η ο θερμοστατης?Δεν ξερω}
Αμεσως μετραω στα ακρα των καλωδιων κιτρινο και πρασινο.
Πανε χαθηκανε τα 220  VOLT
Μετραω μεχρι το 6 {αριθμητικα εννοω} και νασου παλι η τασι φανερωνεται{με αντιστοιχο τακ ακουστικο}
Και αυτο συνεχιζεται μια ετσι μια αλλιως {αναμα-σβησιμο και παλι το ιδιο}
Τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορω να σας πω
Τα ρελεδακια ειναι ολα τα ιδια {25Α 380 VOLT αν θυμαμαι καλα} 
Η αντισταση αφου αναβει υποθετω οτι δεν ειναι χαλασμενη{ετσι νομιζω}
Με αυτες τις συνθηκες μια χυτρα ταχυτητος δεν μπορει να δουλεψη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Διονύση τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται .. άσε να το δει κάποιος ειδικός και μην εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο. και αυτό που έγραψες παρακάτω (στον τρόπο που εξετάζεις κάποια πράγματα) 



> Μετραω στα ακρα του ματιου στα καλωδια κιτρινο και πρασινοΔηλαδη το ενα ακρο του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και το αλλο στο κιτρινο και στο πρασινο{εναλαξ}


Αλλά και στο 1ο πρόβλημα με την 1η εστία που άλλαξες ανάφερες ότι δεν μετρούσες τάση (που λογικά έστω και με σπασμένη αντίσταση έπρεπε να είχες μετρήσει τάση απλά δεν ήξερες πως και που ) . Ότι έκανες μέχρι τώρα το έκανες παρακινδυνευμένα , γιαυτό σταμάτα σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## ALESTA

Καλη σας μερα

Σταματω εδω οπως μου λετε.
Παντως με την βοηθεια σας εγινα σοφοτερος και εμαθα αρκετα πραγματα.
Και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πολύ πολύ που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πας την πλακέτα να σου εξετάσει τα βασικά π.χ. κανένα πυκνωτή/ κολλήσεις /ρελέ κτλ 

Όμως για το μπλα - μπλα *και μόνο* θα σε ρωτούσα και τα εξής.
1) Εσύ δεν θυμάσαι πως λειτουργούσε η μεγάλη εστία πριν? δηλαδή όταν ζεσταθεί έσβηναν εξ αρχής και οι 2 αντιστάσεις ? (με τον ίδιο τρόπο που περιγράφεις?) π.χ 6 δευτερόλεπτα ΟΝ και 6 Off? + και οι 2 μαζί αντιστάσεις έσβηναν? ή μόνο η μία .... πως ήταν πριν?
2) Τα σχετικά κοντρόλ για την μεγάλη εστία (είναι αφής?) πως κουμαντάρεις την χαμηλή ένταση και την υψηλή της εστίας .. έχει βαθμίδες? (π.χ. 1 -2 - 3 ) σε τι ένταση το είχες? 
3) Για το *Μολις φτασω στο 80 τα δυο ματια σβηνουνε αμεσως{ακουω και ενα τακ που μαλον ειναι η ο ρελες η ο θερμοστατης?Δεν ξερω}
*Για έναν που μπορεί και ξέρει να μετρήσει 2 πράγματα .. μπορεί να το καταλάβει στο αν προέρχονταν από ρελέ ή από θερμοστάτη κτλ.. (για θερμοστάτη δεν το κόβω) , γιατί 6 δευτερόλεπτα είναι παράξενο να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτά ...

----------


## ALESTA

Καλησπερα και παλι

Οπως μου λεει η γυναικα μου στην αρχη{αγορα το 2008} η εστια δουλευε κανονικα.
Δηλαδη και τηγανισμα και χυτρα ταχυτητος.
Καποια στιγμη αρχιζει τα παραπονα η γυναικα μου για δυσλειτουργια του διπλου ματιου.
Εγω τον καιρο εκεινο σουλευα και δεν ηξερα τι προβλημα ειχε ακριβως.
Παντως δεν εκανε για μαγειρεμα πλεον και αλλαξε ματι η γυναικα μου και μαγειρευει πλεον στο πισω δεξια ματι.
Ειχε παρει και τηλεφωνο την Αντιπροσωπεια και της ειπανε οτι τα ματια ετσι ειναι{αναμα -σβυσιμο συνεχεια}
Και ετσι το ξεχασαμε το θεμα.
Τωρα ομως που χαλασε το αλλο ματι το θυμηθηκε η γυναικα μου.
Και ετσι αρχισα και εγω να μετραω χρονους {αναμα-σβυσιμο-διαρκεια}
2}Τα κοντρολ ειναι αφης και η γυναικα μου απο συνηθεια {κακη λεω εγω} το βαζει παντα στο 9{max}
3}Για το 80 που λεω θα δοκιμασω παλι απο την αρχη.
Δηλαδη θα το βαλω στο 5 -6 και θα αρχισω να μετραω 
Και θα απαντησω σχετικα.
Και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειχε παρει και τηλεφωνο την Αντιπροσωπεια και της ειπανε οτι τα ματια ετσι ειναι{αναμα -σβυσιμο συνεχεια}
> Και ετσι το ξεχασαμε το θεμα.


Αν τους λέγατε ότι το μάτι ζεσταίνει με την μισή ένταση του κανονικού στο (9max) . θα σας έπαιρναν σοβαρά .




> 3}Για το 80 που λεω θα δοκιμασω παλι απο την αρχη.
> Δηλαδη θα το βαλω στο 5 -6 και θα αρχισω να μετραω 
> Και θα απαντησω σχετικα.


Απάντησε μας το ίδιο και για την επόμενη μεγαλύτερη εστία (όπου αναγκαστικά χρησιμοποιεί η γυναίκα σου)  εκείνη η εστία αν συμπεριφέρεται έτσι παρομοίως με την μεγάλη εστία (αν και δεν είναι ίδιες) ... π.χ. και εκεί στο (max) διακόπτει ανάβει με τους ίδιους περίπου χρόνους ? 6 δευτερα ΟΝ και 6 Off

----------


## ALESTA

Καλη σας μερα

Προσπαθησε παλι το πρωι σημερα η γυναικα μου να βαλη την χυτρα στο χαλασμενο ματι.
Βαζει στο 9 την ενταση και βαζει και το μεσα ματι και το εξω.
Η συμπεριφορα ειναι η ιδια{αναβει-σβυνει σε γρηγορο ρυθμο και το μεσα ματι και το εξω}
Αναγκαστηκε παλι να βαλη το πισω δεξια ματι και σε αυτο βλεπω οτι δεν αναβει και σβηνει σαν το αλλο.
Σε αυτο το ματι θα φαμε σημερα.
Γιατι αν περιμεναμε απο το αλλο αλοιμονο μας.Νηστικοι θα ειμαστε.
Η καλυτερη αποδειξη ειναι νομιζω οτι η βαλβιδα ασφαλειας της χυτρας δεν γυριζει.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να παρατηρησω.

----------


## stefos1

Διονυση (που εχεις το ονομα του πεθερου μου και ειναι απο τη ζακυνθο και μενει και εκει),
 προσεξε τι θα κανεις, *ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ* και δες εκει που ειναι ο θερμοστατης του ματιου μηπως και δεν ακουμπαει καλα στο φις,
 επισεις εκει στην επαφη μηπως και εχει μαυριλα απο αρτ,
αν  δεν δεις κατι τοτε υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να εχει καμια ψυχρη κολληση η  πλακετα απο κατω βγαλε τι πλακετα και δες απο την κατω πλευρα τις  κολλησεις και ιδικα εκει που πανε τα καλωδια της εστιας στο φις και στο  ρελε μηπως εκει εχει το προβλημα!!
και βγαλε καμια φωτογραφια στα σημεια που σου ειπα να δουμε και εμεις!!

----------


## FILMAN

Στέφανε στις εστίες που έχουν μονή αντίσταση όπως αυτή εδώ έτσι γίνεται η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας, αλλάζοντας τους χρόνους ON και OFF της αντίστασης (PWM πολύ χαμηλής συχνότητας ουσιαστικά)... Π.χ. στο 1 η αντίσταση ανάβει για 5sec και σβήνει για 20, στο 3 ανάβει για 10sec και σβήνει για άλλα 10, στο 6 δουλεύει μόνιμα. Οι χρόνοι που λέω είναι τυχαίοι, έτσι; Απλώς το λέω για να γίνει αντιληπτό το πώς γίνεται η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας.* Η διακοπή και η αποκατάσταση της τάσης δεν γίνεται από τον θερμοστάτη που είναι απάνω στο μάτι.* Γίνεται από την πλακέτα ελέγχου (ανοιγοκλείνοντας το ρελέ του ματιού δηλαδή) ή από τον θερμοστατικό διακόπτη σε άλλα μοντέλα.

Τώρα αν το ρελέ στην κουζίνα του φίλου όντως ανοιγοκλείνει (φυσιολογικό), αλλά σε λάθος χρόνους (αφύσικο), μάλλον κάτι τρέχει με τον επεξεργαστή...

----------


## stefos1

Φιλιππε δεν το γνώριζα αυτό και μου ακούσετε σωστό απλός είπα μήπως και είναι κάποια επαφή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλιππε από ηλεκτρονικές "φιλοσοφίες" δεν γνωρίζω , αλλά θα σε ρωτούσα μιας και έχεις εμπειρία . 
Υποθέτουμε (και μάλλον έτσι είναι) κουμαντάρετε από ένα "φτηνό" PWM. και το επεξεργαστή που αναφέρεις. 
Το 1ο ερώτημα είναι υπάρχει περίπτωση ο πυκνωτής -τες που υπάρχουν εκεί σε συνδυασμό με τον επεξεργαστή να έχουν σχέση με τους χρόνους Οn-Off?  τι λες? 
ή μήπως βρίσκεις πιο λογικό όλοι οι χρόνοι για κάθε εστία ξεχωριστά να κοντρολάρονται μόνο από τον επεξεργαστή? ( σαν ρολόι δηλαδή και καμιά συσχέτιση με πυκνωτές)

Το άλλο που με παραξενεύει (και ίσως να βαίνει σε δίκιο του Στέφανου για #30 ) που υποθέτει κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ή επαφή.
Είναι ότι αν εσείς προσωπικά φτιάχνατε αυτήν την κουζίνα (αναφερόμενος στην μεγάλη διπλή εστία)  και από τον νηματοθέτη. Λέει ότι σβήνουν (στην παύση) και οι 2 αντιστάσεις .... ενώ θα ήταν πιο λογικό ο κατασκευαστής να το φτιάξει να σβήνει η 1 αντίσταση από τις 2 ... και όχι όλες .. (+ να μην φθείρονται τα ρελε λόγω περισσότερων Α σε σχέση από το να σβήνει μόνο η 1 αντίσταση).

Για "ψυχρή κόληση " δεν το "μασάω" γιατί 6 δευτερόλεπτα σταθερά και ακριβώς για Οn-Off μοιάζει με "λαχείο".

Προσωπικά "μυρίζομαι" κάποιον από τους πυκνωτές.

----------


## stefos1

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι η εστίες τουλάχιστον αυτές που εχω εγώ Bosch έχουν ένα κρυφό μενού δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα αλλά όταν παω σπίτι θα σας το αναφέρω , το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε από ηλεκτρονικές "φιλοσοφίες" δεν γνωρίζω , αλλά θα σε ρωτούσα μιας και έχεις εμπειρία . 
> Υποθέτουμε (και μάλλον έτσι είναι) κουμαντάρετε από ένα "φτηνό" PWM. και το επεξεργαστή που αναφέρεις. 
> Το 1ο ερώτημα είναι υπάρχει περίπτωση ο πυκνωτής -τες που υπάρχουν εκεί σε συνδυασμό με τον επεξεργαστή να έχουν σχέση με τους χρόνους Οn-Off?  τι λες? 
> ή μήπως βρίσκεις πιο λογικό όλοι οι χρόνοι για κάθε εστία ξεχωριστά να κοντρολάρονται μόνο από τον επεξεργαστή? ( σαν ρολόι δηλαδή και καμιά συσχέτιση με πυκνωτές)
> 
> Το άλλο που με παραξενεύει (και ίσως να βαίνει σε δίκιο του Στέφανου για #30 ) που υποθέτει κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ή επαφή.
> Είναι ότι αν εσείς προσωπικά φτιάχνατε αυτήν την κουζίνα (αναφερόμενος στην μεγάλη διπλή εστία)  και από τον νηματοθέτη. Λέει ότι σβήνουν (στην παύση) και οι 2 αντιστάσεις .... ενώ θα ήταν πιο λογικό ο κατασκευαστής να το φτιάξει να σβήνει η 1 αντίσταση από τις 2 ... και όχι όλες .. (+ να μην φθείρονται τα ρελε λόγω περισσότερων Α σε σχέση από το να σβήνει μόνο η 1 αντίσταση).
> 
> Για "ψυχρή κόληση " δεν το "μασάω" γιατί 6 δευτερόλεπτα σταθερά και ακριβώς για Οn-Off μοιάζει με "λαχείο".
> ...


Πέτρο οι επεξεργαστές γενικά βασίζουν τη μέτρηση του χρόνου τους στον ταλαντωτή τους (κρύσταλλος, resonator, εσωστερικό RC) και όχι σε εξωτερικά στοιχεία χρονισμού.

Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να είναι θέμα κόλλησης και να παρουσιάζει τέτοια χρονική συνέπεια, χώρια που ο φίλος ανέφερε ότι καθώς σβήνει ακούγεται και το κλικ του ρελέ. Οπότε αν είναι σπασμένη κόλληση, δεν είναι στο τμήμα ισχύος (που εκεί συνήθως χαλάνε οι κολλήσεις λόγω των μεγάλων ρευμάτων αλλά και από τις μηχανικές καταπονήσεις των βυσμάτων της πλακέτας κ.λ.π.).

Τώρα θα μου πεις, αν είναι λάθος ο χρονισμός του επεξεργαστή, δεν θα έκανε το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε όλα τα μάτια; Μάλλον. Από την άλλη ίσως ο επεξεργαστής να έχει μερικό πρόβλημα...

Τώρα σε όλες τις κουζίνες που έχω δει, από τη στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιήσεις και το εξωτερικό στεφάνι του ματιού, αυτό αναβοσβήνει πάτα παρέα με το εσωτερικό μικρό μέρος. Φυσικά δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω αν αυτό εφαρμόζεται σε όλα τα μοντέλα.

----------


## ALESTA

Εβγαλα τις φωτογραφιες που μου ειπατε.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησουνε σε κατι
Στους ακροδεκτες παντως δεν ειδα κατι υποπτο.

----------


## konman

Δες τις κολλησεις, δεν μου φαινονται καλες.

----------


## nyannaco

Οι κολλήσεις της μπλε κλέμας φαίνονται ακόμα χειρότερες!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το ομιχλώδες τοπίο της Τζοκόντας το είδατε έτσι? (το μαύρο σύννεφο πίσω από την πλακέτα)

----------


## stefos1

Το κοκκινο καλωδιο στο ματι ειναι αυτο που σου δείχνω στη πλακετα

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, οι κολλήσεις θέλουν ένα πέρασμα.

----------


## stefos1

Διονύση ολα καλα που εξαφανίστηκες??

----------


## ALESTA

Κατ αρχας οφειλω να ζητησω ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη σε ολους σας.
Ειλικρινα αισθανομαι πολυ ασχημα που σας εγκατελειψα.
Αλλα εφυγα για Αθηνα και εκει εμεινα τουλαχιστον 25 ημερες.
Μαζι μου πηρα και την κεραμικη εστια ελπιζοντας να βρω λυση στο προβλημα μου.
Τελλικα την εδωσα σε ενα καταστημα επισκευης πλακετων που βρηκα στο Διαδικτυο.
Μολις χτες γυρισα και σημερα την εβαλε η γυναικα μου για μαγειρεμα.
Νομιζω οτι εχει βελτιωση αλλα αν δεν βαλη φαγητο σε χυτρα ταχυτητος δεν θα ειμαστε σιγουροι.
Στο Εργαστηριο αυτο μου ειπανε οτι βρηκανε 2 βλαβες και στις δυο πλακετες της κεραμικης εστιας.
Θα γινη η Δοκιμη συντομα και θα σας ενημερωσω αν ειναι ενταξει.
Και παλι χιλια συγνωμη για την <γαιδουρια μου>

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα γινη η Δοκιμη συντομα και θα σας ενημερωσω αν ειναι ενταξει.


Μας ενδιαφέρει να πεις τι προβλήματα εντόπισαν στην πλακέτα

----------


## ALESTA

Καλη σας μερα

Απο αυτα που μου ειπαν σημερα το πρωι απο το Εργαστηριο σας μεταφερω ακριβως
Εχουν κανει αλλαγη πυκνωτων ,αλλαγη ρελε,και αλλαγη auto coupler.
Το τελευταιο το γραφω οπως το ακουσα .
Ελπιζω να ελυσα καποιες αποριες σας.

----------

